# Best Website to Buy Gateway 3DS for USA?



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Since the powers that be shut down realhotstuff. That was my main primary place I was going to buy my Gateway since I know they could be trusted...now that they are gone I need to analyze my options...if anyone with past experience with other websites with these feature:

price
ship time
reliability (scam or fake products)

I would appreciate it greatly....I mean I noticed WCRepairs but they are not on the ShopTEMP list. I used zhuzhuchina for my DSTWO and we had to do some facade horse trading pretty much to volleyball the request so it didn't look like a flashcart purchase. I right now I don't have enough paypal credit for paypal.

I'm eying a couple of sites

nds-card (scared of the unauthorized purchases that some users claimed a while ago)
modchipcentral.com
WCRepairs (they have Gateway in stock at this time)
zhuzhuchina
eachmall
and USA Hot stuff (never heard of them?)



Thanks in Advance for all your help


----------



## .Den (Feb 3, 2015)

Not sure what to recommend, but I DO NOT recommend eachmall.me. Communication with them is pathetic, they make embarrassing excuses as to why my order must be cancelled (first they requied me to send them a photo of my credit card with an ID card for "verification", a couple of days later they claimed that something could not be verified and they'll cancel the order (so I sent them a bank account balance history clearly showing that they received the money 4 days ago), and finally they claimed that my IP address does not match my shipping address, so the order must be cancelled (wtf? seriously?). I just hope that at least I'll get all my money back. Never more.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 3, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Since the powers that be shut down realhotstuff. That was my main primary place I was going to buy my Gateway since I know they could be trusted...now that they are gone I need to analyze my options...if anyone with past experience with other websites with these feature:
> 
> price
> ship time
> ...


 
PRICE
The thing about price of the flashcart is usually related to how far away it is from you. The farther or in this case the closer it is to China the cheaper the flashcart is going to cost you.

SHIPPING TIME
This is inversely proportional to price, the farther away it is the longer it will take. The Chinese flashcart vendors will usually use the EMS or postal service to make the cost overall for them low. Unless you got an option for DHL or UPS international shipments, which adds the cost of 25-35 bucks to the order for shipping. Anything coming out of China will take 2-4 weeks depending on where you live in the world if it is shipping EMS or the postal service. This really is the lowest of the 3 things you are worrying about.

"reliability" This is in air quotes
This is subjective, depending on what is ment by it. Are you referring to their customer service in the event that you got a DOA (Dead On Arrival) flashcart and need to negotiate a replacement? Or are you wondering if the online vendor will charge your card and not send you the flashcart or do other things like multi charge your credit card etc. The word your probably looking for is if the flashcart vendor is a trusted site that the community will recommend to you.



nds-card
You will probably want to avoid them until they fix whatever issues with unauthorized charges, etc.

modchipcentral
They ship via UPS to the US, that is roughly 9 bucks+ on top of your order.

WCRepairs
I haven't used them to tell you anything useful. They are in the US so the price is higher than most chinese sites, inversely shipping will be faster.

zhuzhuchina
I haven't used them in a while. Other than they will be shipping out of china for your order

eachmall
I haven't used them to tell you anything useful.

USA Hot stuff
These guys look like they are based in Singapore with a US presence as well. From their website, all US orders will be shipped from their US warehouse. I would have to assume they will notify you if the US warehouse is out of stock of said item and ask you if you want to wait for availability or getting it from the Singapore warehouse or whatever you agree on.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> snip


 

whoa! thanks buddeh!! much appreciated!! RealHotstuff got shut down though


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

[please delete]


----------

